# Programa Para Simular Estos Componentes....



## Kabanes (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola gente, mi pregunta es si existe algun software capaz de simular estos componentes y con utilidad para extraerlo a diseño para circuito impreso:
LM338k
ICL7107

Yo suelo utilizar el proteus pero estos componentes no vienen en la libreria, en el Livewire tampoco estan y en Multisim 10 solo esta el LM 338k y el otro no, sabeis de otro programa??? muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## jeancarlo4892 (Feb 14, 2010)

te recomiendo el altium designer ya que en este puedes bajar todos las librerias de internet y puedes simular basatante bien, aunque si no tienes conocimientos electronicos se te hara demasiado dificil usarlo aparte de que el altium pesa unos 9GB aunque puedes conseguir la version del altium winter que pesa unos 2GB.

busca el datasheet usa tu logica y montalo en un proyect board los simuladores suelen dar un error en el momento menos esperado


----------



## Kabanes (Feb 14, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------

